# It's time to fap™



## AlanJohn (Sep 13, 2012)




----------



## BORTZ (Sep 13, 2012)




----------



## DinohScene (Sep 13, 2012)

Another quality post of Anal John™


----------



## Black-Ice (Sep 13, 2012)




----------



## The Catboy (Sep 13, 2012)




----------



## Veho (Sep 13, 2012)




----------



## AlanJohn (Sep 13, 2012)

Spoiler


----------



## Veho (Sep 13, 2012)




----------



## The Catboy (Sep 13, 2012)




----------



## Veho (Sep 13, 2012)

Oh what the hell, why not.


----------



## Wizerzak (Sep 13, 2012)

Veho said:


>








_Howard:_ "My my my, what do we have here?"
_Nurse:_ "I slipped and fell."
_Howard:_ "Yes we get that a lot."


----------



## pistone (Sep 13, 2012)

thiisss......thiiiissss ........posttttt is ridiculous............i mustttt..............i musttttt...........nott................


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Sep 14, 2012)

Wizerzak said:


> _Howard:_ "My my my, what do we have here?"
> _Nurse:_ "I slipped and fell."
> _Howard:_ "Yes we get that a lot."



Urm....I think that conversation went a liiiiittle differently.


----------



## DoubleeDee (Sep 14, 2012)

No it isnt.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Sep 14, 2012)

DoubleeDee said:


> No it isnt.



^ Just finished fapping.


----------



## DoubleeDee (Sep 14, 2012)

Vulpes Abnocto said:


> DoubleeDee said:
> 
> 
> > No it isnt.
> ...


----------



## Dartz150 (Sep 14, 2012)




----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Sep 14, 2012)

DoubleeDee said:


>


Feel the force





dripping from you, I do.​


----------



## Dartz150 (Sep 14, 2012)

Sorry guise I jus can't stop fapn zorry


----------



## Pleng (Sep 14, 2012)

Now who on earth is gonna clean up all the mess :s


----------



## ShinyLatios (Sep 14, 2012)

Taewong.


----------



## Flame (Sep 14, 2012)




----------



## ShinyLatios (Sep 14, 2012)

O.o why?


----------



## rastsan (Sep 14, 2012)

I fapped 4 times yesterday....
it was a slow day.


----------



## Veho (Sep 14, 2012)




----------



## pistone (Sep 14, 2012)




----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Sep 14, 2012)

Veho said:


>


----------



## pistone (Sep 14, 2012)




----------



## WolfSpider (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## SinHarvest24 (Sep 15, 2012)

This thread......................






















.....it's going places!


----------



## pistone (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## pistone (Sep 16, 2012)

i will not let this thread go lost


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Sep 17, 2012)

hahahahaha, it was only a matter of time someone did that HxH pic


----------



## Veho (Sep 17, 2012)




----------



## pistone (Sep 18, 2012)




----------



## The Catboy (Sep 18, 2012)




----------



## pistone (Sep 18, 2012)




----------



## Hyro-Sama (Sep 19, 2012)




----------



## pistone (Sep 19, 2012)




----------



## AlanJohn (Sep 22, 2012)

FUCK YOU THIS IS NOW AN OFFICIAL FAP THREAD!
LET US START WITH ANIME FAP MATERIAL (please keep it SFW or else this thread will be lock)


Spoiler


----------



## mthrnite (Sep 22, 2012)

You call that safe for work? Where do _you_ work?


----------



## AlanJohn (Sep 22, 2012)

mthrnite said:


> You call that safe for work? Where do _you_ work?


At the local YMCA.


----------



## chavosaur (Sep 22, 2012)

Anime fap material?


Spoiler










I is doing right???


----------



## AlanJohn (Sep 22, 2012)

chavosaur said:


> Anime fap material?
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


No, it has to be sexy.

Even poorly-drawn granny yaoi is sexier than what you just posted.


----------



## Catastrophic (Sep 22, 2012)




----------



## pistone (Sep 23, 2012)

Catastrophic said:


>


thats freeeeeaaaakiiiing disturbing 

also for the thread 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




also for @alan john anime material


----------



## Narayan (Sep 23, 2012)

@[member='RiderLeangle']
your presence is needed



Spoiler


----------



## RiderLeangle (Sep 23, 2012)

Good to know my yuri radar is working fine.

Which is why I'm immortal...


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 23, 2012)

I like to fap to closed threads.....so.....it's my turn


----------

